# If all the Euro players in the NBA played in the Euroleague



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Wouldn't it be great if all Europeans came back???

I mean, 
Gasol and Elson in Barcelona
Divac in Partizan,
Drobnjak, Turkoglu and Okur with Efes Pilsen
Diaw and Pietrus in Pau Orthez 
Stepania, Welsch and Brezec in Olimpija
Kirilenko, Songaila and Giricek in CSKA
Nachbar and Tskitishvili in Benetton
Cabarkapa and Pavlovic in Buducnost
Rebraca in Panathinaikos
Planinic in Cibona
Raul Lopez and Lampe in Real Madrid
Tsakalidis in AEK
Milicic in Hemofarm
Stojakovic in PAOK
if Kinder reappeared they'd have Ginobili, Jaric, Nesterovic...

And Abdul-Wahad, Parker, Moiso, Gadzuric, Ilgauskas, Medvedenko, Nowitzki, Potapenko, Stefansson, Radmanovic, Pachulia, Trybanski....


NBA, why don't you leave us alone???:upset:


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Wouldn't it be great if all Europeans came back???
> 
> Iif Kinder reappeared they'd have Ginobili, Jaric, Nesterovic...
> ...


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Well, it wouldn't be that great...There wouldn't be "the best shooter in the league", in the league.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: If all the Euro players in the NBA played in the Euroleague*



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> 
> Has Kinder Bologna disapeared??? Gone Bankrupt ??? I thought they where one of the best teams in Europe :sigh:


The Italian guys could explain Virtus' situation better than me


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm not italian but I know that Virtus Bologne has been relegated in lega due . ( second Italian league) . Too bad for this outstanding club.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm not sure, I think it gone bankrupt and got refounded with the name FuturVirtus, losing all their players... isn't it???


----------



## gantelo (May 19, 2003)

CSKA would be great since they already have a great team and Efes would certainly be challenging for the euroleague championship with ease


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> I'm not sure, I think it gone bankrupt and got refounded with the name FuturVirtus, losing all their players... isn't it???


You are right AMR.

the team's name is now : Carisbo FuturVirtus Castelmaggiore (ITA-Lega2).. 

Roster


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

So Kinder Bologna became Virtus Bologna which went bankrupt?

I knew Virtus folded, but I thought that Virtus and Kinder where two different teams.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> So Kinder Bologna became Virtus Bologna which went bankrupt?
> 
> I knew Virtus folded, but I thought that Virtus and Kinder where two different teams.


It wasnt different team, it always was Virtus Bologna. But in Italia they name teams with the main sponsor name. So it was Kinder Bologna, but their original name was Virtus Bologna.

Look at other team from Bologna. Now its called Skipper, few years ago it was PAF, earlier Teamsysteam and so on with other sponsor names, while their real name is Fortitudo Bologna.


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

It would be better than a wet dream.


----------

